# 389 dip stick length?



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

*Can any one enlighten me on what the length of a stock oil dipstick might be for a '65 389? I think my dipstick and tube are original, but would like some input. Attached are a couple of pics from where i measured to the tip of the stick. Right at 17 1/4". Thanks in advance! *


----------



## jedi (May 18, 2016)

Hi Wish,

Just measured mine and it’s 23 1/4, 65 GTO 389 tri-power, pretty sure it’s original. It’ll be interesting to see what others have to say


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It'll vary between non Ac and AC cars. AC cars have a MUCH longer dipstick. I'll go home tonight and measure mine. Mine is an original '65 GTO 389 WT block.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just measured mine. '65 GTO WT code, no A/C. Original stick and oil pan and tube. Stick is 24 3/4" lone to ferrule, 25" total length including ferrule.


----------

